# Any LONG TERM hgh users out there?



## jozifp103 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Looking to hear from some long term hgh users. For example, someone who's been on for several years continuously. 

1.) Pharm or generic?
2.) How many iu's/day?
3.) Positive effects noticed
4.) negative effects noticed
5.) Game changer? 

I'm going to get on some of our grey tops next month at 5iu's/day and eventually work up to 10iu/day. Hoping to keep it going for a while...at least a year. First hgh run so I'd like to know what to ecpect early on...and later in the cycle. 

Thanks!*


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 28, 2015)

K1 has given you some very good info.  As far as slin goes,  it has a very synergistic effect with gh.  Clinical studies have shown the correct amount of slin increase gh receptors by 400-500%.  The key is correct amount as any more or less will have a negative impact.  The magic number here is to have blood levels of  10 nmol/L.  This equates to 5-7ius of slin.  2-3 ius gh 20 min after is all you need.  This can be done several times a day.  Normally gh and slin have antagonistic roles against each other,  which is why endogenous slin works so well with gh.  Keep in mind gh without slin should be taken on an empty stomach,  preferably first thing in the morning.  Prolonged gh use with meals has been shown to greatly increase your chances of becoming type 2 diabetic.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Sep 29, 2015)

Well, I am 40 +, and use 5 iu 4x week with 5iu slin PRW. Been doing that with the better chinese crap like rips and hyges. What do I notice? Good skin, more muscle gain than my similar aged peers and I can eat pretty crappy and not get fat...

Hawk


----------

